# Increasing Breastmilk Supply



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Inadequate breast milk supply is a real concern during teotwawki. Since formula has a shelf life of less than a year breast feeding is going to very important for new mothers after the shtf.

I fear that if the shtf during my girls' lifetime they will be in a world where babies will die from failure to thrive. Many due to stubborn women not wanting to feed their babies as God intended and others due to their mothers' milk never coming in completely.

There are ways to help increase the milk supply that I know of but maybe the herbalists and more experienced mommas on the board can chime in.

I know there are teas that contain fenugreek but they did little for me personally. I found taking capsules of fenugreek seed helped a lot more. I guess I'll have to store seeds to grow fenugreek in my/our 'shtf' garden.

Pumping also can spark an increase in production and I fully intend to have a manual pump in the baby tote for my girls should they need it.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We tried lots of different things but I never had milk. For either kid. The youngest couldn't tolerate formula so our Dairy goats became very important very quickly.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife breast fed each of our children but only for the first 8-10 weeks, primarily for the bonding experience combined with the nutrition. Then she started pumping and bottle feeding so I could help and for the convenience of her job, our nanny, etc. As soon as she started pumping her milk production would always increase. She also used to take something call Blessed Thistle after Fenugreek did not work as well for her as she was wanted. My wife also firmly believed that milk production was tied to both what she ate (she gave up alcohol, processed foods, flour and cane sugar), how much rest she got, and her stress levels.

I know a couple of RN's in town here who still pump and freeze even though their children are no longer breast feeding. They sell the milk to women who cannot breastfeed for whatever reason.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Fenugreek worked for my daughter-in-law. It worked so well, she was overwhelmed and had to stop consuming it! (I think she drank it as a tea, but I don't remember for sure.)

In my opinion, most of the problems women have with breastfeeding is in the space between their ears, instead of in their mammaries.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> Fenugreek worked for my daughter-in-law. It worked so well, she was overwhelmed and had to stop consuming it! (I think she drank it as a tea, but I don't remember for sure.)
> 
> In my opinion, most of the problems women have with breastfeeding is in the space between their ears, instead of in their mammaries.


For me I had no issues breastfeeding. The issue has been the amount of milk I produce. When I had Roo I didn't produce more than a few ml a day. I ended up stopping and formula feeding her.

With Juju I have to supplement feed her formula as no matter how much she fed after she was born she never got enough. She started dropping weight. I couldn't produce more than a few ounces. When I started pumping I was able to get about 15 ounces a day but soon after Christmas it dropped to 12. Now I get about 7 ounces a day.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Starcreek said:


> Fenugreek worked for my daughter-in-law. It worked so well, she was overwhelmed and had to stop consuming it! (I think she drank it as a tea, but I don't remember for sure.)
> 
> In my opinion, most of the problems women have with breastfeeding is in the space between their ears, instead of in their mammaries.


I don't think so. I tried everything that the hospital said to do and nothing worked.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I never had a problem, and I had five kids.
I would think goat milk would be valuable, and a resurgence of "wet nurses"


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Inadequate breast milk supply is a real concern during teotwawki. Since formula has a shelf life of less than a year breast feeding is going to very important for new mothers after the shtf.
> 
> I fear that if the shtf during my girls' lifetime they will be in a world where babies will die from failure to thrive. Many due to stubborn women not wanting to feed their babies as God intended and others due to their mothers' milk never coming in completely.
> 
> ...


If you suck or stimulate a mans nipples long enough, they will lactate. Tell your guy to be a team player and be your backup. What's the saying?..." two is one and one is none" either that or get him a sister wife.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

drfacefixer said:


> If you suck or stimulate a mans nipples long enough, they will lactate. Tell your guy to be a team player and be your backup. What's the saying?..." two is one and one is none" either that or get him a sister wife.


My LaMancha buck has milk when he's in rut (has a larger udder than my boar doe) so I guess in theory it could work.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

drfacefixer said:


> If you suck or stimulate a mans nipples long enough, they will lactate. Tell your guy to be a team player and be your backup.


Why do men have breasts, as a backup. I have also heard about men lactating.

*Rancher*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I think you also have to watch out what they give you in the hospital. Some give dry up pills always make sure you know what your taking.

I never had a problem with breast feeding did it for about 4 months with every child. I really liked not having to fix formula plus my babies were never sick.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> We tried lots of different things but I never had milk. For either kid. The youngest couldn't tolerate formula so our Dairy goats became very important very quickly.


Most mother with your condition have depended on goats or cows for thousands of years.

I KNOW NOTHING.
But my DW had more than enough milk.
She said sometime there is no clear reason for the condition, but that cutting out caffeine, more rest & reducing stress, (with a new born), drinking fennel tea, Raspberry leaf tea, can help, also.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> If you suck or stimulate a mans nipples long enough, they will lactate. Tell your guy to be a team player and be your backup. What's the saying?..." two is one and one is none" either that or get him a sister wife.


I will feed & milk the cows & goats!
THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

crabapple said:


> Most mother with your condition have depended on goats or cows for thousands of years.
> 
> I KNOW NOTHING.
> But my DW had more than enough milk.
> She said sometime there is no clear reason for the condition, but that cutting out caffeine, more rest & reducing stress, (with a new born), drinking fennel tea, Raspberry leaf tea, can help, also.


 I had all my kids with SOS aka son of satan pool shootin, beer drinking whorehopper, and there was always plenty on the stress and short of the food. So this is not the cause. Of course being married and having babies in the 60s didn't help with free ' love' aka sex' on every corner while I stayed PG.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

crabapple said:


> Most mother with your condition have depended on goats or cows for thousands of years.
> 
> I KNOW NOTHING.
> But my DW had more than enough milk.
> She said sometime there is no clear reason for the condition, but that cutting out caffeine, more rest & reducing stress, (with a new born), drinking fennel tea, Raspberry leaf tea, can help, also.


Well, supply issues will no longer be my immediate concern after August 26th. I have enough stored milk to last from that point to the baby's first birthday. I'd have more if K hadn't left the deep freeze door open and thawed it all.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Well, supply issues will no longer be my immediate concern after August 26th. I have enough stored milk to last from that point to the baby's first birthday. I'd have more if K hadn't left the deep freeze door open and thawed it all.


 So you freeze your milk?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> So you freeze your milk?


DW did too.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

crabapple said:


> Most mother with your condition have depended on goats or cows for thousands of years.
> 
> I KNOW NOTHING.
> But my DW had more than enough milk.
> She said sometime there is no clear reason for the condition, but that cutting out caffeine, more rest & reducing stress, (with a new born), drinking fennel tea, Raspberry leaf tea, can help, also.


I tried all that. They just didn't work.:dunno:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

crabapple said:


> I will feed & milk the cows & goats!
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


Awww... come on. Be a team player.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Awww... come on. Be a team player.


Children are confused enough, just living in the 21 century, lets not confuse them on gender role anymore then we have to.
Their are few thing a mother dose that a father can not do & a few thing that a father dose that a mother can not do.

But the numbers support two parent families, over 70% of the hard crimes are from fatherless families.
However that mean that around 20% get it right, many with whole family support. :surrender:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> I tried all that. They just didn't work.:dunno:


 Some women just can't breast feed and it is non ones fault. I'm sure you did many other things that assured your children did just fine.
Many people who were fed Carnation Cream, Karo syrup and water are now old healthy adults. I fixed a many of those bottles too for my 2 younger siblings before fomular came about. They turned out just fine. :wave:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Some women just can't breast feed and it is non ones fault. I'm sure you did many other things that assured your children did just fine.
> Many people who were fed Carnation Cream, Karo syrup and water are now old healthy adults. I fixed a many of those bottles too for my 2 younger siblings before fomular came about. They turned out just fine. :wave:


 I agree, some mother choose not breast feed & their children grew up fine, with no more problem then any other child.


----------

